# Help us decide



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My dad and I used to go on a trip somewhere in the continental US every year but it's been six years since our last one. So within the next year or so we have been wanting to plan something big. Here is what he have it narrowed down to. Here is a list of reasons why we want to go to each place in no particular order.

*Alaska* - This would be an easier trip then the others because it's in US and less expensive. The trip would consist of hiking and some fishing as well as whatever seems like fun at the time.

*Italy* - Second most expensive flight. Language barrier could make things difficult. Would be mostly a cheese and wine tour as well as some cultural things like seeing Rome.

*Australia* - Most expensive in regards to flight costs. Mostly cultural trip. See the sights, maybe go on a horseback ride in the alps and just have a good time.

So whats your vote?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Australia or Alaska!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really depends on what you like to do most. Especially Italy and Australia, you would want to do a LOT of sightseeing of castles and monuments and famous places, etc. In Alaska, it could be a more outdoorsy vacation and the sightseeing would really be outdoor stuff.

I'd probably do Italy but I love to tour old castles and stuff like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alaska would be beautiful to see


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd HAVE to go to Australia...I'd wanna see the Australia Zoo...I loved Steve Irwin 

And secondly, if you haven't been in 6 years...do it BIG 

I'm sure whatever you do will be fun!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

If you go to italy you can get a wine and cheese tour, check with a travel agent about it then book the trip yourself. I've heard great things about alaska but i have enough cold weather here in new hampshire, so no thanks. I have been to italy and i loved it!! So many things to see! To me there is no question it would be italy but not in july or august, too hot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you mean austria? Because the alps are not in australia 

But I think any trip you will be happy to you took the time to get away


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

ITALY most definitely. I wouldn't want to go to Alaska or Australia...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

So far 5 Alaska, 3 Australia, 6 Italy



StaceyRosado said:


> did you mean Austria? Because the alps are not in Australia


 Nope I meant the Australian Alps but Austria is also very beautiful.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

My parents have been planning a trip to Alaska for over a year, their itinerary looks amazing! I was hoping to go with them (been missing the folks more than I thought I would since I moved out with my boyfriend a year and a half ago when I turned 18) but they're going to be staying in Alaska for nearly 2 months and I can't be away from the goats that long. They're going to be taking their RVs up and seeing ALL the sights, every day is planned from sun up til sun down with activities and cool travelling. The brochures and pamphlets they have make me drool looking at all that beautiful land, if I ever give myself a vacation that's my first destination.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have two places I have always wanted to go. Alaska is one and New Zealand is the other..But I am sure whatever you choose you will enjoy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So, where ya going?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> So, where ya going?


Haha don't know yet we are still weighing the options but its looking more like Australia.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I cast my vote for Alaska. My sister and her husband took a trip to Alaska a year or so ago, and the photos were absolutely amazing! Actually made me want to go visit and I'm a confirmed homebody!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I vote Australia. I think you should go on a camel ride instead of a horse ride. Camels are soooo much more fun than horses


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did not know there were alps in Australia

so I had to look it up 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Alps


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd love to see pics of wherever you choose! But especially Australia....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think they were horseback riding the alps in the movie, "Man from Snow River".


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That movie is AWESOME! I love the scene where he is riding his horse down that steep hill after the black stallion. It would be so cool if you could go to the same areas they filmed that movie.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Alaska

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Alaska, not Australia because they have poisonous EVERYTHING!!!!! Even poisonous snails....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Man from Snowy River was filmed in the Snowy Mountains in Australian Alps. That movie was actually one of the movies that made me fall in love with Australia. I'm not afraid of the poisonous animals enough to put me off but I definitely have respect for them. I was watching comedy the other day about Australia. This might give some of you a laugh.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Had I the choice, I'd already be halfway to Italy by now!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ Yup yup


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Italy!!!!! 2 of my brothers and my sis toured Europe last summer, it was amazing. 

When they came back, they didn't want to eat anything, it looked so awful compared to Italian food.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would be in heaven at Italy! Cheese, pasta, wine, the old buildings, the language, love it all!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an online friend in CT who is originally from Italy. He can speak every lick of English AND Italian. It is very interesting. Of course, I had to trick him with google translate.


----------

